# Amplificador rf para un mini transmisor



## lumin (Nov 15, 2011)

Bueno amigos la verdad es que estoy empeñado en relizar este projecto, me encotre en mis cachureos esta revista , y segun recuerdo la ultima etapa de potencia si funciona, porque lo use en un tx de un amigo me presto y tiraba mas o menos 30mw y logre amplificarlos hasta 1.5 w.

mi pregunta es este circuito que presento se divide en tres partes , entrada de bf oscilador y finalmente etapa amplificadora, lo que pregunto es si solo uso la etapa amplificadora para elevar este mini trasmisor (de eso que compras para el auto).
bueno ojala se entienda (menciono que use la ultima etpa para amplificar un tx que me facilitaron hace años si funciono)


----------



## elgriego (Nov 15, 2011)

Hola lumin,Si ingresas en la ultima etapa ,no te va a funcionar,deberias probar inyectar la señal en la primera etapa (1 Amp De Rf),y quizas puede que amplifique ,todo depende de cuanto entregue el minitransmisor que pensas usar.

Saludos.


----------



## lumin (Nov 15, 2011)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola lumin,Si ingresas en la ultima etapa ,no te va a funcionar,deberias probar inyectar la señal en la primera etapa (1 Amp De Rf),y quizas puede que amplifique ,todo depende de cuanto entregue el minitransmisor que pensas usar.
> 
> Saludos.




en relidad es eso lo que quiero hacer , es decir quitar la parte del oscilador e inyectar el transmisor fm a la primera etapa de aplificacion en este caso tr2

lo otro dice que el los trasistores tr2 y tr3 son 2n2369 son en el ecg 123A (TO 18) (el ultimo que es un 2n4427 ya lo tengo), mi cosulta tengo varios tr que son 2n2222, son TO92 pero segun el manual  ecg son 123A, estos 2n2222 podre reemplazar los 2n2369?

saludos


----------



## oswaldoefrain (Nov 15, 2011)

Ese es un circuito clasico que se publico en la revista electronica viva en los primeros fasciculoa del 1 al 3creo  recuerdo haberlo realizado teniendo cuidado de usar las partes recomendadas y me funciono ok aunque la preacentuación esta dada para España...revisa el fasciculo 12  o 13 ahi salio un amplificador para 15 vatios que funciona ok tambien lo realize son simples pero funcionan..respecto a la inquietud que mencionas realizamos ese experimento con un compañero de hobbie aplicando señal de otro oscilador al Q2  y bueno nos dio resultados aceptables aunque tubimos que resintonizar los circuitos de sálida y armonicos...debes tener cuidado con la cantidad de audio (IDC) que le aplicas a la entrada porque sino el transmisor se te desplaza de frecuencia y te será díficil estabilizarlo.


----------



## lumin (Nov 15, 2011)

oswaldoefrain dijo:


> Ese es un circuito clasico que se publico en la revista electronica viva en los primeros fasciculoa del 1 al 3creo  recuerdo haberlo realizado teniendo cuidado de usar las partes recomendadas y me funciono ok aunque la preacentuación esta dada para España...revisa el fasciculo 12  o 13 ahi salio un amplificador para 15 vatios que funciona ok tambien lo realize son simples pero funcionan..respecto a la inquietud que mencionas realizamos ese experimento con un compañero de hobbie aplicando señal de otro oscilador al Q2  y bueno nos dio resultados aceptables aunque tubimos que resintonizar los circuitos de sálida y armonicos...debes tener cuidado con la cantidad de audio (IDC) que le aplicas a la entrada porque sino el transmisor se te desplaza de frecuencia y te será díficil estabilizarlo.



oka pero dime algo los reemplazos en este caso los 2n2222 es factible aplicarlos al cto?
lo otro es que pienso aplicarle señan al tr 2 mediate este mini trasmisor *qu*e dicen por ahi *qu*e trabaja desde 10mw a maximo 30mw

saludos


----------



## chikotekno (Nov 23, 2011)

debes ingresar la señal del modulador en el punto A del circuito, el transistor final puede ser el 2n4427 o el 2n3866, los otros dos transistores los puedes reemplazar por unos 2n2222a o por el clasico C945, respetando sus polarizaciones deben trabajar bien y obtendras a la salida 500 mW.


----------



## oswaldoefrain (Nov 26, 2011)

Buenas noches disculpen la demora en responder.Las respuestas vertidas por los amigos son validas
Tengo una pregunta ¿quieres retirar la primera etapa del circuito-modulador y oscilador- para aplicar señal a la etapa buffer del circuito publicado? otra pregunta  ¿que señal o de que otro circuito vas aplicar señal a la segunda etapa?
Bien los transistores usados son el que en ecg equivale al 123A (2N2222 tipo metalico) que esta configurado para funcionar como buffer(separador) y primer amplificador rf del circuito desarrollado los siguientes son amplificadores 2n3866(o equivalente) y 2n4427.Lo que sucede es que son transistores para aplicaciones de rf para trabajar en conjunto(uno atras de otro por asi decirlo),pero eso no quiere decir que no puedas realizar modificaciones si tienes en cuenta los valores para poder "excitarlos" adecuadamente.Esto lo podras hacer con el circuito medidor de rf-voltimetro rf- que esta en una de las paginas de la revista.Vas ajustando los valores hasta obtener lecturas adecuadas-mas voltaje de rf- en tu multitester.Y si tienes armonicos-señales no deseadas en frecuencias alrededor generadas por tu circuito- ajustas los condensadores variables que estan junto a los transistores hasta desaparecer los armonicos o reducirlo.Como ves no es solo subir el nivel de voltaje leido o aumentar la potencia sino de tener cuidado con los famososo armonicos que se generaran.
Es recomendable que mantengas el 2N2222 metalico para rf y los que te sugiero anteriormente.
El C945,  C1815, C710 version capsula plastica pueden trabajar considera la letra que sigue a los numeros (en estos momentos no recuerdo la letra adecuada) esta indica para que tipo de aplicacion es audio, rf, switching, etc.. hice unas variaciones me imagino como quieres realizar pero tuve problemas en la estabilizacion de frecuencia sobremodulacion y potencia ademas de armonicos.Favor me pueden indicar como subo archivos para la pagina???tendre que redimensionar circuitos  a 1024 x 768 hasta la proxima amigos


----------



## t0mac0 (Ene 3, 2012)

tengo el mismo problema que tu, tengo un pequeño transmisor y quiero aumentar su alcance, si pudieras enviar la revista completa para leer mejor el funcionamiento del amplificador y los componentes que usa, supongo que debe operar entre los 88 Mhz y los 108 Mhz, con eso veo si lo puedo hacer operar a unos 315 Mhz o 433.92 Mhz y aumentar el alcance de los modulos de RF ASK ese transmiten entre 18 mW y 32 mW.
Gracias


----------



## ESTEBAN555 (Sep 2, 2012)

hola
podés reemplazar sin problemas los 2n2369 por los 2n2222a, yo lo hice y funciona perfectamente.
como te recomiendan, mejor usar los encapsulados metálicos que los plásticos.

además te cuento que ese amplificador genera muchos armónicos, si trabajás en la banda comercial de FM con tu portadora principal....cuidado con los vecinos que podrán tener su televisión interrumpida por los armónicos de tu amplificador de RF.

podés usar una o dos etapas, como quieras con los 2n2222a, en este caso, con una etapa sola tendrías aprox 30mw y con dos etapas 400mw.

el ultimo transistor de potencia, entrega 1watt.....

a los 2n2222a es recomendado ponerle un disipador pequeño....

recordá que entre etapa y etapa tendrías que poner un blindaje para no acoplar una con otra.

saludos !


----------



## tiago (Sep 3, 2012)

oswaldoefrain dijo:


> Favor me pueden indicar como subo archivos para la pagina???tendre que redimensionar circuitos  a 1024 x 768 hasta la proxima amigos



Hola, para subir archivos, mira ésto: *¿Como subo imagenes archivos y demas?*
Ten en cuenta los tamaños y formatos soportados.

Saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 7, 2012)

Hola buenas tardes.

Ha llegado a mis manos un mini-transmisor de estos que últimamente se han vuesto tan populares, de la marca enVivo, comprado en un conocido supermercado español hace meses. 








Perdón por la foto pero es que no consigo enfocar mejor...

Bueno, el circuito no lleva ninguno de los integrados conocidos para estos menesteres, vamos, que buscando en Google información no sale nada así que yo mismo he decidido investigar y he conseguido localizar la salida de RF. Desde el integrado, sale una pista hacia varios transistores de RF y finalmente, hacia una bobina que a su vez, tiene "en paralelo" un condensador hacia masa. 

He roto la pista del condensador que va a masa y he soldado un cable  a uno de los pines de la bobina y el alcance ha aumentado notablemente.

Entonces, ya localizada la salida de RF, he intentado "inyectarla" a varios amplificadores de RF de los que conozco, la señal sin amplificar puede escucharse en 100 ~150 mts.

Primero probé con una de las etapas intermedias del emisor SalesKit SK-141 con un BF199, no he logrado obtener aumento de señal, también, he probado con la etapa intermedia del transmisor de "4 W" de Kiriakos Kontakos, obteniendo los mismos resultados.




Alguien puede aportar algo más de información sobre este circuito, os pongo los nombres de los integrados que lleva. Uno pone T24 C04 - 10 VS 2 y otro pone 31202 O0839, este último, creo que es el de RF.


----------



## tiago (Sep 7, 2012)

*Andrxx* Si lo que pretendes es amplificar la señal, recuerda que ése tema se ha tratado en muchas ocasiones  *por ejemplo* 

Si le suprimes un condensador que seguramente hará la función de adaptador, seguramente no lograrás excitar correctamente ninguna etapa posterior

¿De dónde has sacado el esquema que has posteado?

Saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 7, 2012)

Hola, perdón si lo he puesto en el lugar equivocado. Como he visto "mini transmisor" pensaba que os referiais a estos de MP3. Conocía los otros hilos, de hecho, los he leido pero como he visto este "más arriba" he posteado en el.

Te cuento, el condensador según tengo entendido (no lo sé exactamente) es para derivar a masa la RF y para que el "alcance" no supere unos límites establecidos, al suprimirlo, noté mucho más alcance todavía.

El esquema es una etapa intermedia del SalesKit SK-141, el mítico emisor de 1W, lo pongo entero:


----------



## tiago (Sep 7, 2012)

Tengo ése SalesKit, en un armario guardado.

Si lo que quieres es ampliar potencia, prueba con el amplificador que te he sugerido. El SalesKit es terriblemente inestable(Por lo menos el mio)
Saludos.


----------



## Andrxx (Sep 7, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Tengo ése SalesKit, en un armario guardado.
> 
> Si lo que quieres es ampliar potencia, prueba con el amplificador que te he sugerido. El SalesKit es terriblemente inestable(Por lo menos el mio)
> Saludos.



Vale, todas las dudas que tenga las postearé en el otro hilo.

Sobre el Saleskit, era de un colega y con un dipolo profesional OMB lo dejamos en una frecuencia fija y ahi se quedo durante dias, vamos, lo tengo considerado como una joya electrónica. Es verdad que el ajuste es muy tedioso y lanza espurias en la banda de FM pero si se le dedica rato da resultados impresionantes.


----------



## nparede (Nov 9, 2012)

Buenos dias a todos, quisiera hacer una pregunta, tengo un transmisor de AM que armé, que transmite entre 550 khz y 1.7 mhz, o sea, cubre el rango de AM comercial. Tiene actualmente un alcance de 2 metros efectivos, necesitaria tener unos 10 metros de alcance, tendria que armar un amplificador de RF lineal, deberia ser para ese rango, es asi ? Que circuito me recomendarian, ya que casi todos los que vi son para frecuencias de 30 mhz para arriba. Con un transistor MRF455 podria armar algo ? De que depende el rango de frecuencias que va amplificar, de los capacitores sintonizadores que se agregan en los circuitos o mas bien del transistor en si mismo ?, o sea, si el transistor no es para baja frecuencia no funcionaria directamente. Gracias desde ya, saludos desde Buenos Aires.


----------



## tamasati (Nov 9, 2012)

Hola
Los amplificadores tienen frecuencia depende de los capacitores, y los inductores.  Lo que mas importante es la impedancia en la entrada, y en la salida. Me parece el MRF455 en esta frecuencia se funciona, pero tienes que ajustar las impedancias.


----------



## carloscomadreja (Nov 9, 2012)

En este enlace puedes encontrar info que te sea útil-Es de este mismo foro, por otro tema y trabajando sobre una placa que no presenta problemas de inestabilidad, y usa material similar https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...z-mod-355-plaquetodo-discontinuada-86388-new/


----------



## nparede (Nov 10, 2012)

Hola,

gracias desde ya por responder, utilizando 2 transistores 2N3866 podria funcionar y operar dentro de ese rango (500 khz a 2 mhz) ? , o ese transistor no me serviria ?, hice una sola etapa utilizando este transistor y sigo teniendo 2 metros de alcance, o sea, no me modifico nada, con 2 etapas podria aumentar la potencia ?, que opinan de una etapa con un BD135 ?, ese circuito es el que estoy por armar ahora, adjunto esquema, ya vi que en el mismo dice que es para 28 mhz, me servirá haciendo alguna modificación ?, gracias desde ya, saludos.


----------



## crimson (Nov 10, 2012)

Ojo que tiene que ser lineal, para que siga a la modulación, de lo contrario vas a aumentar la portadora, o sea, va a llegar más lejos, pero el audio se va a perder. 

¿Probaste con MOSFET tipo IRF510 o IRFZ44N? A esas frecuencias andan muy bien y dan buena potencia.
Saludos C


----------



## carloscomadreja (Nov 10, 2012)

Bueno, veamos. Aquí se han mezclado un montón de temas. Voy a lo del transmisor de AM. Para excitar ese circuito con BD139 vas a necesitar alrededor de 1/2 w de potencia previa, ya que es un amplificador clase C. Tendrás que rediseñar las bobinas y capacitores para la frecuencia en que decidas usarlo, obviamente. En la banda de onda media (500KHz a 2 MHZ) casi todos los transistores de audio se comportan como buenos osciladores o amplificadores de radiofrecuencia. Cuando miras los datos de transistores debes fijarte en el dato Ft (frecuencia de transición)Como dato práctico conviene trabajar con transistores con una Ft de 4 a 20 veces la frecuencia a usar. Los 2n3866 son caros para usar en onda media, y como tienen una Ft muy alta, tenderán a producir oscilaciones parásitas en VHF o UHF. Si la señal está modulada en amplitud (que es lo correcto para esa banda) no podrás usar el amplificador con BD139, que recortaría el audio. Sí puedes trasladar el punto de modulación al final, y modular con un ampli de audio (cualquier plaqueta de 3 a 5 vatios de salida para altavoces de 16 Ω, (como los de altavoces amplificados de ordenador, que andarían bien) Lo ideal sería usar un transformador de modulación para adaptar bien las impedancias. Es fácil de construir, ya que son pocas vueltas de alambre mediano. Si te decides te paso los datos constructivos. De lo contrario, la otra posibilidad es un amplificador lineal. Estos trabajan en clase A y amplifican la señal tal como viene, sin distorsión. También puede ser en clase AB o B, usando dos transistores en "Push-Pull", es decir que uno amplifique la mitad positiva de la onda, y el otro la negativa. El amplificador clase A sugerido por Crimson me parece muy adecuado. Como inconvenientes: tiene un consumo algo elevado en relación a la potencia disponible, pero las ventajas superan ampliamente los inconvenientes: amplifica desde pequeñas hasta medianas señales por igual, (es decir que cualquier excitador de menos de 1 vatio verá incrementada su potencia en la misma proporción, unas 10 a 20 veces); es de banda ancha, por lo que no requiere ajustes, y no produce más señales espúreas que las que pueda aportar el excitador. Suerte!


----------



## nparede (Nov 10, 2012)

Buenos dias,

gracias desde ya por responder, voy a rediseñar primero el circuito con el BD135 previamente asegurandome si tengo la potencia requerida.
Me interesa el circuito de Crimson, que tipo de alambre se utiliza y que dimensiones aproximadas tienen los toroides ?, imagino que son de ferrita y se deben conseguir,

ya tengo armado un transmisor de AM, con un condensador variable con el que ajusto la frecuencia en donde transmito, solo me interesaria armar un amplificador para la señal de RF y que la misma se mantenga en la frecuencia que ajuste previamente con el condensador variable, esto es posible ?, con el amplificador clase A haría eso ?

o el ajuste de frecuencia final es siempre determinado en la etapa de potencia de RF final que tenga ?, no tendria problema igual en hacer ajustas para esta etapa final de RF, siempre y cuando aproveche la frecuencia de oscilación en la que transmite mi transmisor actual de AM,


sucede que el mismo solo tiene 2 a 3 metros de alcance, solo quiero tener 10 metros de alcance efectivos,

gracias desde ya, saludos.


----------



## carloscomadreja (Nov 10, 2012)

nparade: Empecemos por el final: La frecuencia depende sólo del oscilador, que es como una cuerda de guitarra. Para que el sonido se escuche más fuerte lo amplificas ¿verdad? Pero el amplificador no cambia la frecuencia del sonido (un "LA" por ejemplo) Un oscilador de radiofrecuencia produce una oscilación similar (sólo que en frecuencia más alta, inaudible) A esta se la denomina "portadora". Si quieres más potencia debes amplificar la portadora. ¿y el sonido a transmitir donde va? : En una señal que se superpone a la portadora, llamada "modulación". En "amplitud modulada" ( a diferencia de "frecuencia modulada" ), conviene "modular" la portadora en la última etapa de potencia de radiofrecuencia. La alternativa es emplear amplificadores "lineales" entre la etapa modulada y la antena. En ese caso, y si no quieres complicarte la vida, el circuito que te ofreció Crimson me parece muy adecuado. Los toroides a emplear son los cde las fuentes de ordenador, núcleos de unos 3 cm de diámetro por 1 cm de altura, pereo no es crítico, ni tampoco el número exacto de vueltas, ni el calibre de alambre de cobre esmaltado que uses. En el caso que tengas dos núcleos de ferrita algo diferentes, usa el más grande para la salida. Cualquier calibre de alambre de más de 0,50 trabajará bien. El único problema de los transistores MOS es que son delicados para manipular e instalar. Lo más aconsejable es usar un material conductor entre las patitas hasta que esté listo para empezar a funcionar, y ahí lo retiras. Hay un "foam" o espuma que viene para eso. Otra posibilidad es usar un trocito de esponja de metal para mantener las patitas en cortocircuito hasta que se haya instalado, luego se retira, ¡verificando que no queden "pelos" metálicos!. 
Otra consideración: Los amplificadores clase A no consumen potencia de la etapa previa, pero entregan menos potencia que los de clase B o C. A diferencia de éstos últimos, permiten amplificar una señal "tal como está" y amplifican esa señal un determinado número de veces (generalmente entre 5 y 20 veces), sin importar qué tan grande o pequeña sea esa señal. Si es demasiado grande el amplificador deformará y comenzará a trabajar en clase B o C. En ese caso hay que disminuir la señal desde la etapa anterior.



La virulana va bien para poner en corto las patitas del transistor MOS



Estaba viendo que en el circuito de Crimson, el bobinado de salida es bifilar: Se bobinan 20 vueltas con dos alambres juntos. Después se identifican con el tester. Es decir que en una punta tenés el A y el C y en la otra el B y el D. Pelás el alambre, unís B con C y ya está listo el toroide


----------



## nparede (Nov 10, 2012)

Buenas tardes,

carloscomadreja: gracias desde ya por responder y la explicación, 
esta semana busco ese transistor y los toroires y alambre, con alambre de 1 mm andaría igual ?, podria usar cable fino en vez de alambre ?

el preset de 10K para que sería ?

o sea, con este circuito estaría transmitiendo en la frecuencia que elija con mi transmisor actual de AM ?, funcionaria solo como un amplificador,
con una fuente de 12V y 500ma andaría ?,


gracias por los consejos para el toroide y el cuidado del transistor, esta semana lo armaré, espero que se consiga fácil alguno de los dos transistores sugeridos en el esquema, que es siempre lo primero que busco antes de armar algo,

gracias y saludos.


----------



## carloscomadreja (Nov 11, 2012)

El preset de 10 K Ω es para ajustar la "corriente de reposo", es decir, el consumo del amplificador cuando no recibe señal. Ajustala poniendo un tester en la fuente para unos 30 a 35 miliamperes. El consumo deberá aumentar un poco cuando le des señal desde el actual excitador. Por supuesto que transmitirás en la frecuencia de tu actual oscilador. El calibre del alambre no es muy importante, pero mejor usa alambre de cobre esmaltado. (que hay que pelarlo bien para soldarlo: según el tipo de esmalte que tenga, da mas o menos laburo. Lo más práctico es quemar el pedacito donde se va a soldar con un mechero de la cocina, y luego lijarlo con esmeril fina, así queda brillante para soldarlo. Probablemente el toroide que consigas ya traiga algo de alambre y lo puedas reciclar. Mirá yo tengo aquí uno procedente del destripe de una fuente de PC y tiene unas 60 vueltas de alambre, calculo que debe ser 0,6. Te alcanzaría para la bobina de salida, y sobra un poco. Eso te vas a algún taller de PC's  y le comprás los toroides al técnico, o le pedís que te venda un par de fuentes quemadas para sacarle material.


----------



## nparede (Nov 11, 2012)

Buenos dias,

gracias desde ya por la respuesta,
con respecto a la fuente de alimentación, 12V 500ma andaría ?, o consume mucho más ?,

si lo alimento con 16V - 3A podría andar ?

esta semana estoy armando ese circuito, la entrada y salida de ese circuito son de 50 ohms cierto ?, mi actual transmisor y antenas son de 50 ohms,


saludos y gracias desde ya por responder.


----------



## carloscomadreja (Nov 11, 2012)

Esa fuente te funcionaría bien, pero yo te sugeriría irte haciendo ya con una fuentecita regulada tipo 3 a 15 volt, 2 amper, que la armás con 3 transistores un zener, o un CI como el LM 358 y un 2N3055 a partir de un trafo de 15 v 2 amp, o de 15+15. y un electrolítico groso, tipo 4700 x 25. Con eso vas a poder probar una punta de equipos. Además, de última, si un día necesitás una fuente grande (digamos 12 V 10 Amp.) esa fuente te serviría de previo a un buen par de 2N3055 o similares. 
Sí, la impedancia del circuito ese, tanto entrada como salida es del orden de los 50 ohms. Ah, y creo que ese MOS puede trabajar bien con 16 v. Creo que soporta unos 60 V de trabajo y tiene una disipación máxima de unos 20 W. El otro es de unos 40 v de máxima (El IRFZ44N) y una disipación máxima de 80W. Pero lo lindo de los MOS es que los ponés y amplifican DPM sin complicaciones circuitales, como si fueran válvulas. Y podés poner un MOS grande a hacer un trabajo chico y funciona igualmente bien. Instalalo con un pequeño disipador, tipo 25 a 30 cm2, para mayor seguridad.


----------



## carloscomadreja (Nov 11, 2012)

Aquí te paso el datasheet de los MOS http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/irfz44n.pdf  y el otro http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/I/R/F/5/IRF510.shtml



Otra: el consumo dependerá de la señal que amplifique. Como va ser muy pequeña, no te preocupes por la fuente. Ajustá el potenciómetro para un consumo sin señal de 30 miliamperes. Con la pequeña señal que dispones, no debería aumentar al aplicar señal


----------



## nparede (Nov 11, 2012)

Hola,
gracias por responder,

con 12V 500ma funcionaria en principio entonces ?, 

si ahora tengo 1 metro de alcance efectivo, podré tener 10 metros de alcance efectivo con este circuito ?, si aumentara la tensión de alimentación del circuito, digamos si utilizara 24V, tendría más potencia ?, o sea más alcance ?,

gracias desde ya, esta semana lo estoy armando y comento después, saludos.


----------



## carloscomadreja (Nov 11, 2012)

Sí, con tu fuente chica andaría bien. No creo que haya cambios por aumentar la tensión. Porque para un amplificador más grande, te falta mayor señal para excitarlo. Lo que sí podría mejorar notablemente la situación es agregar una etapa amplificadora en clase A entre el actual excitador y este amplificador. Pero andá armando éste, andá ganando en experiencia, fijate qué resultados obtenés (que va a tener más alcance es seguro) y después si te decidís a sacarle más potencia a este amplificador, podés ir por la etapa intermedia. A este amplificador en ese caso se lo puede incluso trabajar en clase C que tiene mejor relación potencia/consumo. Pero paso a paso. Armalo, probalo. Andate haciendo de herramientas e instrumentos de comprobación, como un ondámetro, una punta medidora de RF para el tester. o incluso un grid-dip meter, un medidor de ROE y potencia, o incluso un marcador de frecuencias a cristal o un frecuencímetro. El ondámetro es extremadamente fácil de hacer, igual que la punta de RF. El medidor de ROE o el marcador de frecuencias, algo más difícil, y el grid-dip o el frecuencímetro tienen ya mayor grado de dificultad. Pero la punta detectora y el ondámetro son fundamentales para saber cómo está marchando cualquier proyecto de RF.


----------



## crimson (Nov 12, 2012)

Aquí subo un par de etapas lineales, como para que vean los toroides que uso. 

Esta es de un transversor para 40M, arranca con unos pocos mW y tira 6W a 12V.

Esta es la vista de una salida para 80M de 6 W también.
Si usan clase C se pierde la modulación, habría que hacer un sistema que salió en una vieja "Nueva Electrónica hace algunos años, donde tomaban el audio de la modulación y lo amplificaban, para modular la salida clase C.
Saludos C


----------



## nparede (Nov 12, 2012)

Buenas tardes,

carloscomadreja y crimson es doy las gracias desde ya por sus mensajes,


hoy armé el circuito, adjunto una foto,
utilicé el IRFZ44N al final, el circuito funciona, conecto en la entrada de mi actual transmisor de AM, y en la salida una antena telescópica de VHF/UHF,
sigo teniendo el mismo alcance, 1 metro efectivo para bloquear una emisora y a los 3 metros de distancia solo mete un ruido de estática, igual a como funcionaba antes,

que opinan de la antena que utilizo, puede ser la culpable ?, estoy tomando la salida que dice antena y la masa también al conectar la antena, o solo tengo que conectar la salida que dice "antena" ?

o mi problema es que la señal de RF con la que ingreso es muy chica ?
me habian hablado de armar una etapa intermedia,

deberia medir bien la potencia de emisión del transmisor de AM y del ampli de RF con un circuito para eso, cierto ?, que opinan de utilizar este circuito:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/powmeter/index.htm


nota: para el toroide de la salida utilice 2 toroides mas finos que los puse juntos,
ya que no conseguia uno con ese tamaño, me dijeron que es lo mismo en donde los compre,

gracias desde ya por responder, saludos.


----------



## crimson (Nov 12, 2012)

Hola nparede, creo que hay dos problemas básicos: uno es la antena y otro es la excitación. Para la longitud de onda que estás usando, una antena de radiograbador es inexistente, no llega a radiar nada de energía. Algunos teléfonos inalámbricos primitivos usaban uno de los cables de alimentación de la red domiciliaria como antena, previo aislamiento, claro. El problema de la excitación se soluciona con una etapa previa. Te dejo una imagen de una etapa clasica, como la que te dejé en la foto de arriba:

El primer transistor está en clase A. Podría en tu caso ser el transmisor que tenés. El segundo transistor está en clase AB, y empuja al MOSFET. Tendrías que medir con el medidor de pablín y ver qué pasa, si la potencia del transmisor es muy baja el MOSFET no se va a mover y habría que hacer la etapa anterior. 
Lo de los toroides está bien, se llama apilado o "stacked", para hacer uno más grande partiendo de dos más chicos.
Primero tenés que conseguir potencia, luego hay que ver cómo irradiar esa potencia para que no se desperdicie.
Saludos C


----------



## nparede (Nov 12, 2012)

Buenas tardes,

crimson, gracias desde ya por el circuito último,
paso las mediciones que hice:

1) Potencia medida en la salida del transmisor de AM: 137 mW
2) Potencia medida en la salida del amplificador de RF excitado con la señal del transmisor de AM:
1.95 W, o sea casi 2W,

2W cuantos metros de alcance sería en AM más o menos ?

está amplificando bien la señal el amp de RF según parece, 137 mW estaría bien para excitar este amp de RF?,
utilizando la antena telescópica o un antena de cuadro que armé tengo el mismo alcance: tanto con el transmisor de AM solo como cuando utilizo este amp de RF, no más de 3 metros,

por lo cual la potencia irradiada esta siendo totalmente desperdiciada tal como dijiste antes,
con un dipolo andaría mejor ?, que opinas sobre un dipolo de 10 metros de cada lado ?,
para onda media no se me ocurre otro tipo de antena,

agradezco sugerencias o links sobre como construir un dipolo efectivo para onda media o lo que me puedan compartir según sus experiencias,

gracias desde ya y saludos.


----------



## radiomix100 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hola que tal estaba buscando por internet lo del amplificador de fm para auto y encontre esto hace tiempo http://hem.passagen.se/communication/ipod.html la verdad que no he podido armar ese circuito no por lo dificil sino que en mi pais no encuentro los transistores ,el transmisor que ahi se publca es muy similar al que yo tengo lo desarme y encontre la salida de rf , le mande un mensaje al dueño de la pagina y el me digo que el capacitor de salida habia que sacarlo la verdad que no me anime intente amplificar la señal con unos de esos amplificadores de booster para tv de 36 db que aumentan la señal de tv / uhf/fm pero sin resultados quizas por tener el condensador a tierra ,note que publicaron que al cortar la pista de tierra que va al capacitor lograron mayor alcance sera porque no se va a tierra la potencia ? espero que la pagina les sirva de ayuda si tenen mas informacion de como amplificar con algun circuito mas sencillo *que* estaria bueno  , saludos


----------



## carloscomadreja (Nov 12, 2012)

Para nparede: Una antena corta (al decir corta, me estoy refiriendo a las antenas menores a 1/4 de la longitud de onda de la frecuencia a transmitir, por ejemplo: a 1 Mhz, 1/4 de onda son 75 metros), irradia siempre muy poquita potencia, y por lo general tiene una impedancia muy elevada. Entonces para mejorar lo que tenés es necesario elevar la impedancia de la antena. Se me ocurre una forma fácil: usar una vieja bobina sobre ferrita de radio común para am, con su respectivo condensador variable en paralelo: un "tándem" con aislación de aire, (no de plástico) Y la antena que tenés , o bien dividirla en dos, o mejor aún, conectar el extremo de "tierra" de la bobina a una toma de tierra efectiva ("pica" de tierra bien regada, plantada en un pocito con carbonilla y un buen paquete de sal para mejorar la conductividad del suelo), o cañería de agua metálica antigua o en su defecto polo neutro de la red de electricidad. Las varillas de ferrita de las viejas radios a transistores de germanio solían tener entre 15 y 20 cm de largo y una bobina de entre 60 y 80 espiras según el "tándem" o condensador variable que utilizaran. Los "tándems" normales solían ser de 2X 365 o 2X 410 pF. Para ahorrarte cálculos, resonaban, para por ejemplo 1MHz, con unos 100 pF. Eso da una inductancia de aprox. 253 MH para esa clase de bobina, y una reactancia en esa frecuencia de 1600 ohm. Eso quiere decir que para adaptar una impedancia de 50 ohm, tendrás que construir otra bobina alrededor de la bobina de antena de ferrita, del 17% de las vueltas que ésta tenga, es decir por ejemplo para una bobina de 60 vueltas, 10 espiras alrededor y 13 o 14 para la de 80 vueltas. 
Para que nos entendamos: Se conecta la salida del transmisor a la bobina de 10 vueltas (o las que tenga en tu caso). Se conecta una sección del tándem a la bobina original de antena de ferrita. Se conecta la tierra al extremo de tierra de ésta (que es la masa del tándem). Se conecta el otro extremo de la bobina (que es el que va a las placas fijas de una mitad del tándem), a la actual antena. Se enciende el transmisor y se sintoniza a la frecuencia moviendo el tándem. La diferencia con el actual rendimiento va a ser ESPECTACULAR. Podés tener el mejor transmisor del mundo que si la antena no rinde no vas a oírte ni vos. Igualmente es muy válido lo que te indica Grimson para mejorar el transmisor , que también te lo indiqué en su momento: armar una etapa intermedia de amplificación. Pero primero mejorá la irradiación de la antena según lo indicado. Nada mejor para darse ánimos a seguir construyendo cosas, que ver que funcionen bien las qure uno ya ha hecho.



Ya que viene al caso y es el tema, ahí va una pregunta para Crimson. No estoy mucho en el tema toroides Qué medidas de toriodes me aconsejás para 300 w en 160 m  (es para hacer un balun para una antena "V" invertida) Por cierto muy linda la plaquita esa para 80 m . Sobre todo las formas de las bobinas o choquecitos. Parece que la jabru se quedó a pata. Y en cuanto a nparede, También te quedó muy prolijo, muy pulcro el trabajo. Cambiá únicamente el tornillo por uno más corto. Es el único "cordón suelto" que le veo.



Y armá el adaptador de antena que te dije. No te extrañes después si te escuchás en un par de cuadras a la redonda.



Un viejo consejo de radioaficionado: si vas a invertir en ena estación: 90% para la antena, 9% para el receptor, 1% para el transmisor. Lo supe cuando después de gritar "CQ 80 m" durante días, con un transmisor de AM de 60 W no me escuchaba ni la vecina de al lado (salvo en la tele, donde entraba con destrucción de imagen y sonido) Mejoré la adaptación a la antena... ¡ Y al otro día estaba haciendo comunicados a más de 400 Kilómetros ! De eso hace más de 45 años. Pero aprendí bien la lección. 
Otra posibilidad: si no querés usar un condensador variable podés poner uno fijo. Como supongo que vas a hacer la prueba en la parte alta de la banda de AM, podés usar un condensador de unos 100 pF (mejor de mica) y desplazar el núcleo de la bobina. Ojo con las interferencias con las radios comerciales. Podés ser objeto de una denuncia. Aunque estimo que lo que hacés es sólo para experimentar.


----------



## nparede (Nov 12, 2012)

Buenas noches,

carloscomadreja: gracias desde ya por responder y por los consejos,

tengo una ferrita de 8 mm de diámetro y 10 cm de largo, de las viejas radios AM, espero me sirva,

me sirviría alambre esmaltado de 0,3 mm para hacer las bobinas ?, creo haber utilizado ese alambre con ferritas alguna vez, haria 2 bobinas: una de  60 y otra de 10 vueltas tal cual me decis,
la salida de mi actual transmisor la conectaría a la bobina de 10 vueltas,

luego tendría la otra bobina de 60 vueltas, y un tándem variable de aire de 40-400pf, con lo cual podría resonar en toda la banda de AM desde 550 khz a 1.7 mhz,

mi pregunta ahora es: mi actual antena que es una telescópica de VHF/UHF la conectaria a la bobina de 60 vueltas en paralelo con el capacitor tandem ?, acá es donde me perdi: como se conecta esta parte, y si sigo utilizando la misma antena,


gracias desde ya por las respuestas, saludos.


----------



## carloscomadreja (Nov 12, 2012)

Perfecto, la ferrita sirve, calculo que con las 60 vueltas va a andar bien con ese tándem. La de 10 vueltas, mejor de alambre más grueso, o cable de conexiones fino, bobinada encima de la otra sobre el extremo de tierra. Cambia la antena telescópica, si la vas a usar dentro de casa, por cualquier medida de alambre o cable, sostenido entre aisladores (4, 5 metros) Puede ser de un extremo a otro del balcón, y el cable de "bajada" también irradia, es decir contribuye a la antena. Cualquier cosa de menos de 10 metros es una muy alta impedancia que se adaptará automáticamente con este circuito. Si no estás seguro de la permeabilidad de la ferrita, podés darle 80 vueltas a la bobina, pero sobre un tubito de plástico tal que la ferrita entre justo y se pueda desplazar, entonces tendrás dos maneras de sintonizar: desplazando la ferrita hacia "abajo" (respecto de centrada en la bobina) Es decir que no quede sin ferrita adentro el extremo que va a la bobina de 10 vueltas) y con el variable. Eso puede ser útil si la antena es muy larga (irradia más) pero agrega capacidad al circuito hasta el punto que el variable en mínima no llegue. Se disminuye inductancia moviendo la ferrita y ya está. Y no te olvides de la "tierra". Es fundamental: si no encontrás nada mejor, hasta podés usar la baranda metálica de alguna escalera o balcón. Cualquier cable de varios metros hasta la "tierra" no afectará el funcionamiento, pero si es corto mejor. Y de última te queda el recurso de usar el neutro de 220 (ojo: no equivocarse) 
Como aisladores para la antena podés usar cualquier cosa: unos trozos de cualquier plástico o madera, con un agujero en cada punta bastarán. Si no querés usar toma de tierra hay otras antenas que podés construir, de tipo "simétrico" y que funcionan DPM. Pero tendrías que modificar el adaptador de antena y usar las dos mitades iguales de un tándem común.



Los tubitos internos de los sifones descartables, o los de las "sopapas" de los depósitos del baño creo que servirían al pelo para armar la bobina sobre ferrita de 8 mm. Ah. y el 0,30 está perfecto para la bobina de sintonía, la otra de 10 vueltas, mejor más grueso.


----------



## nparede (Nov 13, 2012)

Buenos dias,
carloscomadreja gracias desde ya por la explicación,

el tándem iría en paralelo con la bobina de 60 vueltas ?, no entiendo la parte del extremo de tierra o como conectaría la antena con la bobina/tandém, algún link o dibujo me ayudaría mucho,

consigo esos cartoncitos aislantes y bobinaría sobre eso, como en las viejas radios am, y se desplazarían sobre la ferrita para ajustar,

con respecto a la antena, sería 4 a 5 metros de cada lado ?, o sea un dipolo de 10 metros en total, está bien ?, alambre esmaltado 0,8 serviría para la bobina de 10 vueltas ?
algo asi sería?:
http://www.fediea.org/digiclub/dipolos.html
pero en vez de 10 metros se cada lado utilizaría 5 metros,

gracias desde ya por responder,
saludos!

PD: acorté el tornillo que va en el disipador al tamaño adecuado, ahora quedó más estético, gracias por el consejo.


----------



## crimson (Nov 13, 2012)

Hola nparede, para ajustar la varilla de ferrita a la frecuencia adecuada podés armar el oscilador de pruebas de aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/inductancia-82uhy-casera-84715/
Con eso te asegurás que la varilla está correctamente en frecuencia. Adhiero 100% a los comentarios de Carlos, en esas frecuencias las antenas presentan alta impedancia. No creo que haga falta un dipolo, sino un hilo largo. En las viejas épocas, había una casa en la calle Cangallo, Daxon Radio, que tenía un transmisorcito con una 6BQ5, y tomábamos señal con un capacitor variable y un foquito en serie del lado caliente de la bobina (alta impedancia). A más luz del foquito, más energía en la antena. Otra posibilidad es usar un balún 9 a 1 para elevar la impedancia de salida, pero el ferrite me gusta más. Una pregunta ¿estás seguro que la frecuencia que escuchás en el receptor es la fundamental? ¿No estarás agarrando una armónica?
Saludos C


----------



## nparede (Nov 13, 2012)

Buenos dias,

crimson gracias desde ya por responder, y por el nuevo circuito,

es la frecuencia fundamental, ya que voy probando con distintas frecuencias desde 550 khz hasta 1.7 mhz, y al mover el capacitor tándem me coincide siempre cada frecuencia que voy buscando. Al cerrar el tándem llego rozando a los 550 khz, y al abrirlo por completo arrimo a los 1.7 mhz, asi que voy apuntando siempre a la fundamental,

medi hoy la potencia del transmisor de AM y me dió 189 mW de potencia en la salida,
y utilizando el amplificador de RF excitado con señal de este transmisor me dió 1,8W

tomando tu consejo conecte el vivo que va a la antena telescópica que tengo y con un cable lo conecte a la tierra del toma del enchufe y . . .
aumento el alcance !!!, ahora dependiendo de la frecuencia en que transmito tengo entre 5 y 10 metros de alcance efectivos, mil gracias por la idea !!!, fue muy efectiva,

solo que si agrego el amplificador de RF que armé sigo teniendo el mismo alcance,
eso es porque no logra irradiar por completo la potencia emitida ?

con la ferrita y el tándem irradiaria mejor la potencia ?, por favor si me ayudan, la bobina y el tándem irian en paralelo ?, en que punto conectaría el cable de mi antena ?, 

gracias desde ya, saludos.


----------



## carloscomadreja (Nov 13, 2012)

Sí, el adaptador de antena es para eso. la bobina y el variable van en paralelo. La antena en el extremo que va a las chapas fijas del variable y la tierra la armadura del tándem. El amplificador de RF a la bobina de 10 a 12 vueltas que le armarás sobre la otra bobina de la ferrita.


----------



## crimson (Nov 13, 2012)

Acá te dejo un par de dibujos, el de la izquierda es con un transformador 9 a 1, aperiódico, esto es, sin sintonía y el de la derecha es el de la varilla de ferrite. El transmisor se conecta a la entrada de baja impedancia y en la punta "caliente" de la bobina se toma con un capacitor variable o trimmer para ajustar la carga de la antena, preferiblemente de hilo largo.

Aquí hay un link a la página de Daniel Prieto, que explica cómo hacer el balún aperiódico:

http://www.qsl.net/l/lu9dpd/Homebrew/Balunes/Balunes_9-1/balunes_9-1.htm

Saludos C


----------



## nparede (Nov 13, 2012)

Buenas tardes,
gracias a todos desde ya por las respuestas,

me interesa hacer el Balún 9:1, obtendría el mismo resultado que con el circuito de la bobina con el tándem ?

alambre esmaltado 0,8 mm está bien ?, o tiene que ser de 1.2 mm de sección ?

vi este link: http://www.m0ukd.com/Magnetic_Long_Wire_UnUn/index.php
tiene menos vueltas de alambre que el circuito del link que me pasaste, en que me varía eso ?


entiendo que con esto adaptaría las impedancias y con un cable largo solamente irradiaría toda la potencia que tengo, es asi ?


gracias desde ya, saludos.


----------



## crimson (Nov 13, 2012)

Sí, 0,80 está bien, 1,2 sería para más de 100W. Es cuestión de experimentar, el largo del cable de antena, una buena toma de tierra, fundamental en bandas bajas. A un amigo le armé un adaptador de éstos y lo usaba con un alambre colgando de un balcón en un 7º piso, separado un par de metros con una caña de pescar, en 80M desde la Costa hasta Paraguay con 5/9 sostenido. En otros lugares por ahí no anda tan bien, dependiendo de la conductividad del terreno. Hay muchas variables a tener en cuenta, y no todas están a favor nuestro
Saludos C


----------



## carloscomadreja (Nov 13, 2012)

nparede: en tu lugar haría las pruebas con ambos métodos. El balun 1:9 tiene la ventaja de ser aperiódico, es decir de no requerir ajuste, y adapta a una impedancia mayor, pero que es desconocida. El circuito con la ferrite y el capacitor, tiene en cambio la ventaja que no importa cuál sea la impedancia ni el largo del alambre , la antena va a resonar en la frecuencia. Igualmente, en cualquiera de los dos casos, el alambre de antena mientras más largo, mejor, ya que para antenas cortas bien adaptadas, la irradiación es un porcentaje del largo


----------



## nparede (Nov 13, 2012)

Buenas noches,
gracias desde ya por las respuestas,


voy a probar los dos métodos, y luego comento, 
cualquiera de los dos que decida lo voy a meter en un gabinete, que sea de plástico ó de metal este gabinete me cambia en algo ?,


consulta: cuando adapte la impedancia de salida para la antena con los métodos anteriores, como puedo medir la potencia irradiada efectiva ?,
asi luego me decido por el más efectivo para mi caso,


gracias desde ya por responder y saludos.


----------



## carloscomadreja (Nov 14, 2012)

Gabinete: para el ferrite tiene que ser algo holgado, no pongas el ferrite a menos de 3 o 4 cm de la superficie metálica, Con los toroides puede ser pequeño porque el "campo" del toroide es cerrado. Con el plástico no hay problema. No se suele usar en radiofrecuencia por el teme del blindaje pero es un emisor de baja potencia. Igual te recomiendo un gabinete metálico grande, que te puede permitir hacer futuras ampliaciones. Para medir la potencia irradiada efectiva necesitarías un medidor de campo debidamente graduado, que es caro. Pero para hacer mediciones comparativas basta con un circuito sintonizado en la frecuancia que uses (puede ser otra bobina de ferrita) . Le hacers un bobinadito de 10 vueltas por encima con cualquier cable o alambre aislado, y rectificas con un diodo de germanio (1N60 0 similar), filtrando con un capacitor de 10nF y conectas el tester en paralelo con el capacitor en una escala baja de tensión continua.

Por supuesto la bobina de ferrita en paralelo con otro variable para poder sintonizar tu emisión.


----------



## nparede (Nov 14, 2012)

Buenas tardes, carloscomadreja y crimson como siempre gracias desde ya por las respuestas e ideas,
armé hoy el balún 9:1, el resultado fue: IMPRESIONANTE !!!!

utilicé alambre esmaltado de 1mm al final, y dos ferritas juntas tal como había hecho en el ampli de RF anterior,

desarmé la antena de cuadro que había construido hace un tiempo y aproveche el cable de 50 ohms con la ficha, como asi mismo los 5 metros de cable que tenía enrollado,

ahora con el balún y esos 5 metros de cable desenrrollados a lo largo logré cubrir toda mi casa, ya lo puse dentro de una cajita de plástico, adjunto fotos,

solo con los casi 200mW del transmisor de AM...una buena antena y todo solucionado,
no digo que esa potencia fuera poca para el alcance que deseaba, pero es que nunca pude irradiar bien toda esa potencia sinceramente,

proximamente voy a probar el otro método, 

pregunta, 200mW de potencia en AM, que alcance sería aproximadamente ?, en un ciudad por supuesto, 

gracias desde ya por responder, y saludos.


----------



## crimson (Nov 14, 2012)

Bueno, felicitaciones, nos vamos acercando. No te olvides de probar el sistema con la ferrita, siempre es bueno hacer comparaciones. En esas frecuencias es muy difícil hacer cálculos de distancia. Cuando era pibe (hace muchos años...) tenía una emisora con una 6DQ6 por otra en 1.600KCs, con una vertical acortada de 6m más o menos, y cubría unas 10 cuadras a la redonda con 20W. Eran otras épocas, no había tanto ruido eléctrico y vivía en una zona despejada. Recomiendo siempre una buena toma de tierra y el hilo de la antena ponerlo vertical.
Saludos C


----------



## nparede (Nov 14, 2012)

Buenas noches,
gracias por la respuesta y por compartir tu experiencia,

con 200mW llego entre 5 y 10 metros dependiendo la frecuencia en que transmita, 
tal vez un poquito más,

probé utilizando el ampli de RF que armé y sigo teniendo el mismo alcance que antes,
esto es porque no estoy ingresando con la señal debida para excitar el ampli de RF ?

mi pregunta es si con 2W tendría 10 veces de alcance en distancia con respecto a los 200mW, esto, en la teoría es proporcional ?, y en la práctica ?, solo para saber, 
ya sé que en una ciudad depende de con que se tope la señal va a tener más o menos alcance,

actualmente no estoy conectando el balún a la toma de tierra, eso mejoraría el alcance ?,


gracias desde ya por responder, saludos.


----------



## crimson (Nov 15, 2012)

Normalmente para obtener el doble de alcance hay que cuadruplicar la potencia. Eso en general, pero hay muchos casos particulares, conviene revisar la web de Miguel Ghezzi, LU6ETJ, donde aclara bien esos misterios:
http://www.lu6etj.org.ar/tecnicos/antena-no-dificil/muy%20facil.htm
La toma de tierra es imprescindible si querés llegar a algún lado en bajas frecuencias.
Saludos C


----------



## nparede (Nov 16, 2012)

Buenos dias,
gracias por la info, es muy interesante la información que contiene esa página, 

probé con el método Ferrita-Tandem conectando la tierra y el cable de 5 metros como antena y en cuanto sintonicé la antena obtuve muy buenos resultados,
adjunto foto, no usé un tandem de los de chapa; va de 36 a 233 picos este capacitor y me alcanza para sintonizar la antena,

o sea, en alcance me cubre mi casa por completo tal como sucedió con el Balún,

al conectar la tierra en cualquiera de los dos métodos: o bien disminuye o bien aumenta la estática dependendiendo de la frecuencia en que esté transmitiendo, pero cuando disminuye mejora considerablemente al punto de no escucharse nada de ruido,

consulta, en vez BD139 puedo usar BD135?, voy a armar la etapa anterior ya que no me sirve de nada el actual ampli de RF que armé,
ingresando con 200mW en el BD135 tendría que excitarse bien, cierto ?,


gracias desde ya por responder, saludos.


----------



## crimson (Nov 16, 2012)

Sí, nparede, típicamente, esas etapas BD + IRF dan unos 6W con 12V y 12W con 24V. Podés poner un BD135 sin problemas.
Saludos C


----------



## nparede (Nov 16, 2012)

Buenas tardes, gracias por responder,

perfecto, es lo que necesito, con 6W estaría bien, al final compré BD139, salvo que soporta más tensión no le veo mucha diferencia con el BD135, debería tener la misma potencia estimo,


adjunto el circuito que me pasaste con las modificaciones que le hice para ser utilizado solo con 1 BD, por favor corregime si algo está mal,

RF In por ejemplo está bien así ?, o tendria que ir a masa uno de los extremos con algún filtro o resistencia ?


gracias desde ya por responder, saludos.


----------



## crimson (Nov 16, 2012)

Está bien así. RF in puede ir con un extremo a masa , no hay problemas. Calculo que así nomás podés tener 6W, después hay que ver cómo irradiamos esa potencia.
Saludos C


----------



## nparede (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok,
gracias por responder,

pregunta, con el Balún y 5-10 metros de cable como antena , no debería poder irradiar toda (o casi) toda esa potencia (6W) ?,

agregué la etapa con el BD139, 
adjunto foto, con un cable de 50 ohms interconecté las 2 plaquetas, vivo (la salida del colector del BD139) y la masa, como se aprecia en la foto, 
de este cable el vivo lo conecté en la entrada de la bobina del toroide de la etapa del IRF y la masa con la masa, 
es igual o lo mejor hubiera sido armar todo en la misma plaqueta, tengo pérdida de potencia asi ?,

no veo los 6 Watts en ningún lado, medi y tengo 2,5 Watts solamente (sin la etapa del BD tenía 2 Watts)


con el transmisor solo tengo más alcance que cuando agrego el ampli de RF con la etapa del BD,
para 790 khz tengo 3 metros de alcance efectivos (silencio total) con el transmisor solo, 
con el ampli de RF solo le meto ruido de estática, o sea, empeora,

si medi 2,5 Watts en la salida del ampli de RF significa que funciona como tal, cierto ?
mi problema sería irradiar la potencia en forma adecuada ?,

gracias desde ya por la ayuda, saludos.


----------



## Conficker (Ene 20, 2013)

Su remplazo es 2n2222 de metal o silicon con dos de estros se logran 500mW


----------



## nparede (Ene 27, 2013)

Conficker,
gracias desde ya por la respuesta,

en donde agregaria esta etapa, la utilizaria reeemplazando la etapa con BD139 ?, o iria anterior a la misma para proveer más potencia ?, 

mi transmisor de am actualmente me da 189mW, a que pontencia podria llegar con el segundo circuito que pusiste por ejemplo ?,

por favor pasame el circuito con dos transistores 2N2222 para lograr 500mW, ahi mejoraria mucho,

gracias, saludos.


----------



## Conficker (Ene 28, 2013)

bueno ya lo habia subido a este post pero como lo repeti lo quitaron de aqui pero esta en este mismo foro en otro post pero bueno aqui telo subo de nuevo, los sustitutos de BD139,BD135,BD137, Y para los transistores 2n2222a son 2n2219,2n3904 de metal o silicon.
para elaborar el de 500mw es nesesario que cuando hagas la primera etapa pruebes co un watometro o un medidor de RF debe de de sacar 120mw a 200mw si no ves repuesta esque ya echaste aperder el transistor en este caso "para amplificar", pero no para "osilar" en este caso ba afuncionar, instalando la otra etapa y asiendo los mismos pasos vas obtener 480mw a 500mw hazlo com mucha precausion el proyecto es facil pero tiene su chiste, ya esta probado
y funciona prueba primero con 9 vol 1 amper.

este amplificador casi nadie te lo quiere compartir por normas de seguridad de transmision


----------



## nparede (Ene 31, 2013)

Gracias por el circuito,

con el transmisor actual tengo 189mW,
vi que el circuito que me pasaste dice maxino 52mW en la entrada, podria suprimir la etapa del primer transistor e ingresar directamente al segundo transitor 2N2222 ?,
o lo armo tal cual ?,


aclaro que mi transmisor no es de FM, es de AM, 
sirve igual como lineal para AM este circuito ?


gracias, saludos.


----------



## Conficker (Ene 31, 2013)

Si, lo puedes suprimir con un capacitor cerámico acá te mando otros dos amplificadores de 1 Watt lineales creo que te pueden servir, son sencillos.
"Ojo" a los amplificadores lineales que ya he puesto en los post se les tiene que pones un capacitor ceramico de nano o pico para protejer los circuitos ya que no viene incluido en la entrada de los amplificadores.

Bueno espero te sirvan ya que son lineales no debes tener problemas


----------



## nparede (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok, gracias por responder,

uno de los circuitos dice 52mW en la entrada, si utilizo ese circuito pero ingreso con 189mW pasa algo ?, me amplificaria igual ?, o podria suprimir la etapa del primer transistor ?,

gracias desde ya, saludos.


----------



## Conficker (Jun 24, 2013)

Mira si pasa, te lo digo por experiencia, yo construí el que dices, entrada 52mw y no puse un capacitor de 10pf y dañe el trasmisor, es recomendable que pongas un capacitor de 10 a 12 pf.
Bueno aquí te dejo una etapa amplificadora 200mw, pero al hacer dos te da una salida de 400mw.

Te dejo un probador de intensidad de campo simple, te daras cuenta de la energia que produce el amplificador ya que un diodo led requiere 500mw para su total iluminacion. Comprobado


----------



## jogyweb (Sep 14, 2015)

Conficker ... esos amplificadores son para FM ... no sirven para AM. Saludos


----------



## transistor2020 (Mar 21, 2016)

disculpen ya se que es tema viejo pero encontre esto en instuctables que tanto puede amplificar este circuito a un transmisor de coche ya que es sencillo


----------



## crimson (Mar 22, 2016)

transistor2020 dijo:


> ¿que tanto puede amplificar este circuito a un transmisor de coche ya que es sencillo?


Honestamente, nada, ya que tiene una resistencia de emisor muy alta (220 ohm) cuando tendría que ser de 5 ohm como mucho,  no se sabe cómo está polarizado (para que amplifique debería ser polarizado en clase AB o A) y tiene un bruto (para RF) capacitor de 10nF entre colector y masa, que lo poco de señal que pueda amplificar lo deriva a masa. 
Saludos C


----------



## transistor2020 (Mar 22, 2016)

gracias por la aclaratoria


----------

